# stones and tree (old IR wratten 87 filter)



## Arch (Sep 11, 2006)

Hey folks.... just thought i'd post these (although maybe in the DS gallery, i may swap it later)..... taken with an old wratten 87 IR filter i bought off a guy who has had it since the early 80's i believe  ...... gives quite a different effect to the usual R72 filter, its a bit denser...... so i quite enjoyed using it..... sadly tho they were made with a film over them and its become unstuck from the edges on one side, so unless i can figure out a way of fixing it back, i doubt i'll be able to use it again..... heres a few shots tho....













I think this was my fav of the day.....






Thanks for looking


----------



## duncanp (Sep 11, 2006)

oooh very nice, your IR stuff is great :thumbup:


----------



## Rob (Sep 11, 2006)

Cool shots!

Rob


----------



## Corry (Sep 11, 2006)

Beautiful Arch!  I love the sky in the first! Y'all are makin me wanna try IR!!!!


----------



## PNA (Sep 11, 2006)

First one looks good......last one a little too dark


----------



## JTHphoto (Sep 11, 2006)

neat stuff arch, i agree with you on that last one... :thumbup:


----------



## snaremop (Sep 11, 2006)

Nice shots!


----------



## skiboarder72 (Sep 11, 2006)

gorgous shots!!


----------



## mad_malteaser (Sep 12, 2006)

Absolutely stunning shots. I love all of them!


----------



## Arch (Sep 13, 2006)

Thanks for commenting guys


----------



## crawdaddio (Sep 13, 2006)

These are VERY cool AA


----------



## newrmdmike (Sep 21, 2006)

arch, did you remove the high pass filter from your camera in conjunction with the ir filter, or just use the ir filter?


----------



## ShootHoops (Sep 21, 2006)

Nice shots. I love them all!


----------



## Arch (Sep 28, 2006)

newrmdmike said:
			
		

> arch, did you remove the high pass filter from your camera in conjunction with the ir filter, or just use the ir filter?




I just used the filter.... it was a 52mm size so it just went straight on my digitals kit lens.... wasn't any need for any camera adjustments.

thanks for the comments people


----------



## chris82 (Sep 28, 2006)

I like the first one,the tones and the sky look great i think


----------



## shoedumas (Sep 29, 2006)

Excellent. I'm having many problems finding a store around here that sells IR filters...


----------



## sthvtsh (Nov 23, 2006)

The first is so beautiful!


----------



## Mohain (Nov 24, 2006)

Cool shots indeed. Sorry I missed these first time round! No. 3 for me


----------



## Chiller (Nov 24, 2006)

Wow...these are amazing Archy.  Lovin the effect.


----------



## cosmonaut (Nov 24, 2006)

I gotta get me one of those filters. Super work as always...
              Cosmo


----------



## lee_M (Nov 24, 2006)

THERE GREAT WELL DONE!


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 24, 2006)

cannot decide between the second and the first!

probably i prefer the second .. nice faint blue 

.. makes me want to venture into I myself


----------



## lostprophet (Nov 25, 2006)

Another set of winners there Arch!! Really like the last 2 but hey the 1st one is also a winner


----------



## Arch (Nov 28, 2006)

bloody hell what are these doing back out! (thanks for the bump sthvtsh  )... and cheers for the comments guys.


----------

